# udev sata hotswap

## pieter_parker

hab grad eine sata platte weggemountet und sie ueber den festplattenwechselrahmen mechanisch vom system entfernt

hab einen anderen festplattenwechselrahmen genommen und an die selbe stelle reingesteckt

syslog-ng meldet das hier

```

Jul  6 14:29:37 pc01 [280046.932887] ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4010000 action 0xe frozen

Jul  6 14:29:37 pc01 [280046.932890] ata4: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed

Jul  6 14:29:37 pc01 [280046.932894] ata4: SError: { PHYRdyChg DevExch }

Jul  6 14:29:37 pc01 [280046.932902] ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  6 14:29:38 pc01 [280047.655048] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jul  6 14:29:43 pc01 [280052.655031] ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  6 14:29:43 pc01 [280052.960016] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jul  6 14:29:43 pc01 [280052.960022] ata4: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280057.960033] ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265015] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265021] ata4.00: disabled

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265031] ata4: EH complete

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265041] ata4.00: detaching (SCSI 3:0:0:0)

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265353] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Synchronizing SCSI cache

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265768] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265771] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Stopping disk

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265778] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] START_STOP FAILED

Jul  6 14:29:48 pc01 [280058.265780] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

Jul  6 14:29:55 pc01 [280064.692020] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:29:55 pc01 [280064.692030] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:30:55 pc01 [280125.301514] ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4040000 action 0xe frozen

Jul  6 14:30:55 pc01 [280125.301518] ata4: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed

Jul  6 14:30:55 pc01 [280125.301521] ata4: SError: { CommWake DevExch }

Jul  6 14:30:55 pc01 [280125.301530] ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  6 14:31:05 pc01 [280135.308009] ata4: softreset failed (device not ready)

Jul  6 14:31:05 pc01 [280135.308019] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jul  6 14:31:05 pc01 [280135.308023] ata4: link online but device misclassified, retrying

Jul  6 14:31:05 pc01 [280135.308026] ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.185026] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.186122] ata4.00: ATA-8: ST31000520AS, CC32, max UDMA/133

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.186125] ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.187391] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.187405] ata4: EH complete

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.187502] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000520AS     CC32 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.187507] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.187525] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188232] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188244] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188246] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188270] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188334] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188343] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188345] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188365] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.188369]  sdf: sdf1

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.205402] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

Jul  6 14:31:06 pc01 [280136.205485] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Jul  6 14:32:10 pc01 [280199.789239] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:32:10 pc01 [280199.789250] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:33:15 pc01 [280264.851156] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:33:15 pc01 [280264.851167] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:34:20 pc01 [280329.892679] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:34:20 pc01 [280329.892690] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:35:25 pc01 [280394.913906] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jul  6 14:35:25 pc01 [280394.913916] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device 

```

ich bin von ausgegangen das das laufwerk nun wieder unter /dev/sdd zufinden ist, es ist aber nun sdf

ueber google hab ich nun rausgefunden das wohl udev solche dinge verwaltet

ich hab aber nicht (deutsches) verstaendliches gefunden was mir sagt was ich zu tun habe damit die neu eingesteckte festplatte wieder sdd ist, wie geht das ? ich muss udev restarten ?

----------

## hurra

Soweit ich weiß wird das in /etc/udev/rules.d/ gespeichert.

----------

## pieter_parker

mit den dateien dort weiss ich nichts so recht anzufangen und was ich ueber google gefunden habe hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter weil ichs nicht verstehe

----------

## hurra

Beispiel Netzwerkkarte:

In /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules steht meine Netzwerkkarte drin. Dort wird der anhand der MAC-Adresse eth0 angelegt.

Wenn ich die Netzwerkkarte jetzt tauschen würde, würde die neue Netzwerkkarte eth1 werden. Wenn sie jetzt aber trotzdem eth0 sein soll, musst du den Eintrag in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules anpassen oder rauslöschen, der zur alten/neuen Karte gehört.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei Festplatten ähnlich funktioniert.

----------

## py-ro

Nein, tut es nicht.

Der Kernel hällt aber das ursprüngliche Device für die ursprüngliche HDD bereit, zumindest ab einer gewissen Kerneloption. Bei älteren war das noch nicht der Fall. Allerdigns kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie man das abstellt.

Py

----------

## R.Aven

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Nein, tut es nicht.
> 
> Der Kernel hällt aber das ursprüngliche Device für die ursprüngliche HDD bereit, zumindest ab einer gewissen Kerneloption. Bei älteren war das noch nicht der Fall. Allerdigns kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie man das abstellt.
> 
> Py

 

Oder einfach an Hand der Geräteinformationen einen Symlink in /dev anlegen lassen. So kannst du dieser und auch anderen Festplatten fixe Namen zuweisen. /dev/myHdd

Wie das zu berwerkstelligen ist, sollte aus den vorhandenen udev rules ersichtlich werden.

----------

## pieter_parker

das mit den netzwerkkarten funktioniert, mir geht es um die festplatten

man kann einer festplatte doch einen namen geben, ein label verpassen, ich wuerde es gerne so haben das ich meinen festplatten jeweils ein namen..label gebe und das wenn ich sie dann an den sata port stecke diese information abgefragt wird und anhand des namen..labels die festplatte in das entsprechende dafuer vorgesehen verzeichnis gemountet wird

das waere die loesung die spaeter gerne einmal benutzen moechte

erstmal wuerde ich mich schon damit genuegen das wenn ich eine sata platte abziehe und an den port eine andere stecke diese nicht von sde nach sdf den namen wechselt

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> das mit den netzwerkkarten funktioniert, mir geht es um die festplatten
> 
> man kann einer festplatte doch einen namen geben, ein label verpassen, ich wuerde es gerne so haben das ich meinen festplatten jeweils ein namen..label gebe und das wenn ich sie dann an den sata port stecke diese information abgefragt wird und anhand des namen..labels die festplatte in das entsprechende dafuer vorgesehen verzeichnis gemountet wird
> 
> das waere die loesung die spaeter gerne einmal benutzen moechte
> ...

 

Da sollte dir die Doku  dieser Seite weiterhelfen.

----------

## pieter_parker

was muss ich erstmal tun um diese toten laufwerke deren platz immernoch reserviert wird rauszubekommen ?

----------

